# A good up-to-the-minute financial/market news site?



## tminus (5 October 2011)

Anyone have a recommendation to a financial market news website Australian or American, that is updated minute by minute? It doesn't have to be free.

Like today at 3.20 pm US ET the stocks began a reversal of 3% in 40 minutes and all the news websites (Market Watch,Yahoo Finance) I looked at all had headlines how the market was down, even at 4.05pm. 

When the first story to report the reversal was a two-liner that just stated Du-pont on Market Watch.

Surely there must have been something massive going on make 3% reversal in 40 minutes?


----------



## tminus (5 October 2011)

*Re: A good up to the minute financial/market news site?*

Bloomberg News was good it had an article
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...crisis-concerns-aussie-falls-to-year-low.html
Strange the URL doesn't match the story headline
*U.S. Stocks Jump as S&P 500 Gains 4.1% in Final Hour*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...snap-three-day-gain-yield-rises-to-2-74-.html


The Business Spectator had an article about it 4.15pm (US time)
http://www.businessspectator.com.au/

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...y-lower-pd20111004-MBHRM?OpenDocument&src=hp2


----------



## skc (5 October 2011)

Twitter.

Find the right search terms and there are many people searching the headlines for you.

Apparently the rally came off the back of a story from FT.com... someone would have twitted that within a minute or two. But you need to get the right search term.


----------



## pixel (5 October 2011)

tminus said:


> Surely there must have been something massive going on make 3% reversal in 40 minutes?



 yes: It's called "money-poo", or moneypoolation.
Nobody knows why; it's usually an effect of algorithmic trading, when computers decide it's time to turn a trend around to gain a few pips advantage by increasing volatility and catching each other unawares.
Twitter twots and newswires can only report the event in hindsight, and for human traders who don't use tick-based live data - such as end-of-day traders - it comes usually too late to do anything about it.

This morning, you'll hear all the talking heads scramble to find a belated "explanation" why it happened. Very few - such as Steve Daghlian from Commsec - will admit that the expert fraternity was caught unawares and surprised like the rest of us mere mortals.


----------



## Frank D (5 October 2011)

tminus said:


> Surely there must have been something massive going on make 3% reversal in 40 minutes?




Computer algorithm trading, and less about the news.

The reason why it reversed up so much was because it went down as much the
 day before. (S&P 500)

You just need to know where to place swing trades.

Either it’s going to reverse and complete the move into the daily 50% level @ 1117(today)...

 reverse & stall at Monday’s lows @ 1104… which is the normal target (retest the previous breakout)

Or fail and break lower... (below 1068)


----------



## Timmy (5 October 2011)

skc said:


> Twitter.



Agree. 

Can take a while to get following the right sources (took me a while, anyway).
Start off with sites like WSJ, FT, Bloomberg, Reuters. 
And Zero Hedge (I'm just off to wash my hands after typing that). 




skc said:


> Apparently the rally came off the back of a story from FT.com... someone would have twitted that within a minute or two.



That's right skc.

*EU ministers look at bank aid plans* 
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/b1219a20-eeab-11e0-959a-00144feab49a.html#axzz1ZrvPyLCD

FT reported it, & tweeted it, just prior to 3.20pm ET. 

The extent of the rally was helped by the market being monstrously short.

1-minute chart attached




tminus - hope this helps.


----------



## tminus (5 October 2011)

skc said:


> Twitter.
> Apparently the rally came off the back of a story from FT.com... someone would have twitted that within a minute or two. But you need to get the right search term.



That's incredible, and Twitter still doesn't have a business plan. 

I got to start learning how to use it.  



pixel said:


> yes: It's called "money-poo", or moneypoolation.
> effect of algorithmic trading,............
> Twitter twots and newswires can only report the event in hindsight, and for human traders who don't use tick-based live data - such as end-of-day traders .



I remember reading about algorithm traders scraping news feeds to looking for companies to trade. 



Frank D said:


> Or fail and break lower... (below 1068)




Frank what application created that chart?



Timmy said:


> Agree.
> Can take a while to get following the right sources (took me a while, anyway).
> Start off with sites like WSJ, FT, Bloomberg, Reuters.
> And Zero Hedge (I'm just off to wash my hands after typing that).



Thanks doesn't WSJ own MarketWatch?  I will be looking at FT & Bloomberg.
I have Reuters news subscription with IB, but the interfaces through their TWS is awful. 




> 1-minute chart attached
> View attachment 44789



A great signal to when to get off too.


----------



## builder2818 (5 October 2011)

Take a look at Ransquawk - nothing Australian on there though I think.


----------



## sinner (5 October 2011)

Depends. If you aren't willing to pay then it's pretty unlikely you will be seeing the info which moves the market on time.

Ransquawk is alright, Market News International (MNI) is the feed you want imho.


----------



## tminus (5 October 2011)

builder2818 said:


> Take a look at Ransquawk - nothing Australian on there though I think.



Thanks the video they had on it wasn't impressive.



sinner said:


> Market News International (MNI) is the feed you want imho.



website looks good, many products, but I am having trouble finding their prices


----------



## Frank D (6 October 2011)

tminus said:


> Frank what application created that chart?



 The program I use is called fibonacci trader.

But most of the levels I use have been developed by myself through many years of trading & backtesting
 in conjunction with tweaking what's on offer in the program.

Each parameter fits in with what's occuring in the larger timeframe cycles.

*For example* (below);- Tuesday's close above the Weekly level @ 1111 aligned with the support levels 
in the daily channels @ 1108 to provide another 30 point rise.

Whether it rises 30 points or not, is another matter, but it's a simple process of using *TIME, PRICE, 
SUPPORT, RESISTANCE...*

now where have I heard that before...


----------



## effraye (6 October 2011)

cant you just login to your online broker for news?


----------



## pixel (7 October 2011)

effraye said:


> cant you just login to your online broker for news?



 How current do you think that "news" would be?
OK, so it beats a printed newspaper, such as the Fin Review or Weekend Australian; but by the time, some news hound at your broker's has put it into words and on the website, it's Olds. 
Announcements that belt the Market around for a particular stock come live on screen, and you have 10 minutes to read, digest, and make up your mind whether it's going to move the sp up, down, or make punters go "ho-hum".

If you rely on such items, consider how many clients of your broker's will read the same information and react the same way. Often, it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy, but there is always the danger that you come a little late and by the time you've followed the crowd, it's all over and the early birds start taking profit.

Frank's Fibonacci Trader appears to take a different approach alltogether, in that it suggests levels, at which a particular instrument can turn, break, or repeat an earlier move. It doesn't depend on news as such, but relies on Technicals. It frees you up from reliance on news and brokers' suggestions, helping you pre-empt the next swing with a high degree of (statistical) success.


----------



## Timmy (13 October 2011)

Applicable to this thread:

*Is there such a thing as the “FT effect”?*
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2011/10/12/700706/is-there-such-a-thing-as-the-ft-effect/

FT are very particular about quoting from their online articles, so I wont. 
But if you are live trading, have access to a news source such as FT (eg. on Twitter) there would seem to be opportunities...


----------



## joea (14 October 2011)

effraye said:


> cant you just login to your online broker for news?




Hi.
You may or maynot be aware that Trading Platforms, such as Pulse (Ipulse delayed data)
have news functions, and they allow the watchlist of your stocks to be responsive to news.
i.e. This means a icon (red or green) is illuminated in a column when the news is price sensative or not. So you can read the news as a result of the icon.
After all if you think you can respond to decisions on news then you would be intraday trading.
joea


----------

